# Finally the 4.4 Kitkat image is out for grouper...



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2013/11/13/download-android-4-4-krt16o-official-update-for-nexus-7-2012-wifi/


----------



## Mr. Orange 645 (Feb 23, 2012)

What's weird is the factory image does not include a bootloader.img file.


----------



## markj338 (Jul 15, 2012)

Mr. Orange 645 said:


> What's weird is the factory image does not include a bootloader.img file.


It has the 4.23 bootloader included in the zip


----------



## Mr. Orange 645 (Feb 23, 2012)

Is it in the update zip? Its usually a separate img file. Either way it flashed just fine for me.


----------



## markj338 (Jul 15, 2012)

Mr. Orange 645 said:


> Is it in the update zip? Its usually a separate img file. Either way it flashed just fine for me.


It is in the download, but a separate part (not the update zip, no idea if it is flashed I did it anyway)


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Mr. Orange 645 said:


> Is it in the update zip? Its usually a separate img file. Either way it flashed just fine for me.


If you want the .img go get it from google https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images?hl=fr-FR

has everything I just did it that way


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

So.... Where is the 4.4 galaxy nexus factory image? ;-)


----------



## TheFuhrerinator (Oct 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm pretty new to this. Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, I've searched around a lot, but couldn't find anything (I suck at Googling).

My Nexus 7 is rooted and has ClockworkMod Touch Recovery 6.0.0.6 on it. I have stock 4.2.2 Jellybean on it (I've been afraid to update it while rooted, but finally decided I want to update).

Would I just flash this update .zip file in ClockworkMod Recovery? Is there any way to keep root?

Thanks, and sorry if this is the wrong place to ask. I'll delete it and repost in the correct place if it is the wrong place.


----------

